
I’m deleting Snapchat, and you should too - thevibesman
https://medium.com/@katie/im-deleting-snapchat-and-you-should-too-98569b2609e4
======
thevibesman
I'm not deleting Snapchat myself at this point in time --- I use it to chat
with a few people who I'm more likely to get iMEssage/SMS from; mostly have it
installed to study UI/UX changes --- but I thought this was worth
reading/thinking about.

Particularly since I did not read the Recode article linked
([http://www.recode.net/2015/6/8/11563322/snapchat-ceo-evan-
sp...](http://www.recode.net/2015/6/8/11563322/snapchat-ceo-evan-spiegel-on-
diversity-features-for-the-olds-and-more))

------
rumpcajs
>year 2020 >you are going to jail because you got jaundice

funny time

